# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > PC (Máy tính để bàn) >  [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast

## bongdacc

*II – Vài hình ảnh về ASUS X99-Deluxe

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x623.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x624.

Nhìn chung box trước sau cũng không gì khác biệt lắm so với X79-Deluxe ngoại trừ tông vàng đen đã đổi thành trắng-đen, nhưng lật mặt sau thì mình thấy ASUS nhấn rất mạnh vào OC Socket tích hợp trên socket LGA2011-3 của X99-Deluxe. Theo như những gì mình đọc bên bài của anh mipmip cùng tự tìm hiểu trên mạng thì OC Socket được cho là hỗ trợ chống Vdrop khi ép xung cho phép người dùng mình ép xung cao hơn so với socket gốc của Intel. Để xem OC Socket làm được gì thì tới phần ép xung các bác sẽ biết ngay thôi. Hy vọng là bác ASUS đừng chém quá.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x585.

Mở nắp hộp trước chúng ta sẽ được ASUS huyên thuyên rất nhiều 5-way Optimization hay còn gọi là tối ưu hóa hệ thống 5 bước blah blah gì gì đấy. Tuy nhiên, đã là Vozer rồi thì ít ai dùng cái này để chạy máy lắm, tự vọc vẫn vui hơn nhiều. Ngay kế bên là Ice Queen X99-Deluxe đang bị frozen đang chờ mình giải cứu để khống chế con Beast i7-5960X đang tác quái ngoài kia.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x433.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x581.

Phụ kiện của Ice Queen khá nhiều món đúng đặc trưng của họ Deluxe nhưng lại thiếu một thứ quan trọng là card Thunderbolt vốn đã xuất hiện ở Z97-Deluxe. Nhưng bù lại thì thay thế cho card Thunderbolt là card Hyper M.2 x4 đóng vai trò là bệ đỡ cho SSD M.2 khá độc đáo. Nói đến M.2 thì trong phần phụ kiện có một chân đế dùng để dựng SSD M.2 theo chiều dọc thay vì nằm ngang trên các bo mạch chủ như hồi Z97, khá là độc đấy! Ngoài ra thì các phụ kiện khác bao gồm:

Sách hướng dẫnMột cuốn giới thiệu tính năng với tờ hướng dẫn cách lắp ráp1 x I/O shield8 x cáp SATA III1 đầu thu phát WiFi 3x31 x Sticker OC ADRENALINE1 x cầu SLI1 x dây Audio Power plug (cái này mình chẳng biết là gì nên thôi bỏ qua)1 x bộ đầu nối Front Panel1 x sticker ASUS màu xanh1 x card mở rộng chân cắm cho quạt làm mát1 x dĩa driver

Chị ấy đây, Ice Queen X99-Deluxe. Là bo mạch chủ ATX nhưng mình vẫn cảm thấy chị ấy khá là bề thế nếu so với X79-Deluxe hồi trước, chắc do tông đen trắng chăng, mình cũng chẳng rõ nữa. Khu vực khe cắm mở rộng thì Ice Queen có tổng cộng 5 khe PCIe 3.0 và 1 khe PCIe 2.0 x4. Về lý thuyết với khả năng hỗ trợ 40 lanes PCI Express thì con Beast i7-5960X có thể chạy 5 card đồ họa với băng thông chia đều mỗi card là 8x, tuy nhiên điều đó sẽ không thể xảy ra vì NVIDIA lẫn AMD chỉ hỗ trợ SLI/CF maximum chỉ là 4-way và chính bản thân bo mạch chủ này cũng không chạy quá 3-way SLI/CF. Đây là điều hết sức đáng tiếc đối với một bo mạch chủ đầu bảng dòng phổ thông. Tuy nhiên với những người hay chơi single card như mình thì cũng chẳng mấy quan tâm đến việc này cho lắm.

Còn khe PCIe 2.0 x4, nếu các bác có SSD M.2 chuẩn PCI Express thì hãy gắn vào card mở rộng Hyper M.2 và cắm vào khe này để dùng hoặc các thiết bị khác chuẩn PCI Express. Với Ice Queen, các bác sẽ có cơ hội dùng được 2 SSD M.2 (khe M.2 onboard và M.2 trên card mở rộng) mà các bo mạch khác theo tầm hiểu biết hạn hẹp của mình thì mới hỗ trợ có 1 khe M.2 mà thôi.


Mặt sau của bo mạch chủ X99-Deluxe. Hãy để ý ở phần VRM ở đỉnh bo mạch chủ chúng ta sẽ thấy một miếng backplate được gắn kèm để nhằm tăng cường sức ép của heatsink VRM phía trên để cải thiện khả năng làm mát các MOSFET bên dưới. Cái này cũng được ASUS làm với các bo mạch chủ cao cấp dòng Z97 rồi có thể kể đến là các bo mạch chủ Maximus VII lẫn Z97-Deluxe.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x486.

Khu vực VRM của Ice Queen, hệ thống cấp nguồn của X99-Deluxe có số phase 8+2 trong đó 8 phase dành cho CPU và 2 phase dành cho RAM DDR4. Số lượng phase có thể nói là rất bình thường, vừa đủ không dư không thiếu, chạy máy bình thường hay ép xung cũng cân được cả.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 980x480.

Còn đây là OC Socket của X99-Deluxe, sự khác biệt giữa nó và socket gốc của Intel thì mình mượn hình trên Google để minh họa. OC Socket có thêm các chân phụ vào các điểm còn thiếu (đánh dấu đỏ) nhằm chống Vdroop và tăng khả năng ép xung. Tất nhiên cái này chỉ là trên lý thuyết còn thực nghiệm ra sao thì chờ phần ép xung của mình ở dưới.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Đây là 2 section RAM DDR4 trên X99-Deluxe, nếu để ý kỹ các bác sẽ thấy ở trên section phải là 2 phase cấp nguồn cho RAM DDR4.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x309.

Ở khúc dưới của bo mạch chủ là dàn nút điều khiển onboard quen thuộc gồm 2 nút Power/Reset, đèn LED báo lỗi cùng nút Clear CMOS màu đỏ. Bên cạnh đó là các đầu cắm Front Panel cùng 4 thanh gạc (switch) hệ thống theo thứ tự từ trái qua là SLI/CF 2x/3x (tự động tối ưu băng thông cho 2 chế độ đa card SLI/CF 2-way hoặc 3 –way), EZ XMP (tự động tùy chỉnh RAM theo SPD của NSX), EPU (tự động tiết kiệm năng lượng) và TPU (tự động ép xung hệ thống). Qua các quá trình test tiếc thì 4 cái gạc này mình không hề đụng vào vì muốn tự vọc vạch hơn là để hệ thống nó tự vọc để tìm ra tùy chỉnh tối ưu. Tuy nhiên với những ai lười vọc hay đơn giản hơn là muốn chạy máy ép xung tự động thì nên cân nhắc sử dụng các gạc này.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x686.

Ngó lên trên một chút, ở khu PCI Express thì chip BIOS nằm đơn độc giữa sự kèm cặp của 2 khe PCIe 3.0 và nó có thể tháo rời nâng cao khả năng sửa chữa trong trường hợp lỗi BIOS.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Khu vực cổng kết nối I/O gồm 6 cổng USB 3.0, 2 cổng USB 2.0, 2 cổng LAN 1Gbps dùng chip Intel, 1 module WiFi 3x3, 5 jack âm thanh analog 8 kênh kèm 1 cổng quang âm thanh kỹ thuật số.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x533.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x750.

Khu vực cổng SATA gồm 2 cổng SATA Express (gồm 2 cổng mini SATA Express và 4 cổng SATA III có thể tận dụng lại khi không dùng thiết bị chuẩn này), 6 cổng SATA III kèm 2 cổng SATA III nằm biệt lập. Mình không rõ là ASUS có dụng ý gì khi đặt 2 cổng SATA này cách cả khúc như vậy.

Ảnh đã được thu nhỏ. Vui lòng nhấn vào đây để xem kích thước thật 800x686.

Gần ống đồng nối giữa heatsink giữa bo mạch chủ và chip cầu nam là pin CMOS được gắn theo chiều dọc. Thông thường pin CMOS được đặt nằm ngang và ở các vị trí khó tác động như nằm dưới card màn hình hay gần chip cầu nam thì vị trí viên pin này trên X99-Deluxe cho phép chúng ta có thể thay thế pin dễ dàng hơn nhiều.*

----------


## adminphim

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*

*Ưu

Thiết kế bo mạch chủ sang trọng quý phái với tông trắng đen thay vì vàng đen như thế hệ X79.Chất lượng âm thanh khá tốt (Đạt điểm Very Good trong RMAA).Hỗ trợ rất nhiều cổng SATA III, 2 khe M.2 và 2 cổng SATA ExpressTối ưu khi chạy đa card đồ họa với gạc chuyển 2-way và 3-way SLI/CF trên bo mạch rất tiện dụng.Hỗ trợ WiFi 3x3 có tốc độ truyền tải tối đa 1.3 GHz.2 cổng LAN kết nối Internet dùng chip Intel.Rất nhiều lỗ USB 3.0 phục vụ cho nhu cầu mở rộng các thiết bị lưu trữ.Khả năng ép xung khá bộ socket custom OC Socket và BIOS cho phép mở rộng giới hạn nhiệt độ TJ Max từ 105 lên 120*C.Phụ kiện nhiều.Khuyết

Giá đắt.Chỉ hỗ trợ SSD M.2 chuẩn PCI Express.Lớp giáp trắng bên trái bo mạch chủ gặp khó với RAM tản cao.Không hỗ trợ 4-way SLI/CF.*

----------


## sangame

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*

cám ơn bài viết cũng khá đầy đủ đó thớt

----------


## truong coi

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*

tản nhiệt sao giống làm bằng nhựa quá vậy ta

----------


## clean190914

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*




> tản nhiệt sao giống làm bằng nhựa quá vậy ta


bằng nhựa chứ gì hông thấy hả, nhìn không quen lắm

----------


## huongtmbn

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*




> tản nhiệt sao giống làm bằng nhựa quá vậy ta


bằng nhựa sài nhanh hư hông ta ngay tản nhiệt kia mà ????

----------


## lehiep108

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*




> bằng nhựa sài nhanh hư hông ta ngay tản nhiệt kia mà ????


nhựa là vỏ bọc thôi bác bên trong là tản bình thường mà nhìn cho có thẩm mĩ thôi

----------


## giantapta

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*

ài nhựa đó chiệu nhiệt mà mấy bác khéo lo

----------


## trananh607

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*

thiết kế cũng đẹp đó nhất là chỗ ẩn tụ

----------


## kimdung01

*Trả lời: [Quick Review] ASUS X99-Deluxe + i7-5960X – Ice Queen and the Beast*

Đẹp đó ta thích màu trắng hí hí

----------

